# header gasket problem



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I was just told that my header gaskets are leaking and that's the reason why I can hear some kind of a ticking noise. First I had the fear it was the valvetrain but the gaskets are bad on both sides (not even 1000miles on the engine!)

Probably these are fel-pro gaskets from the rebuild set. I have the Edelbrock heads (D-Port) and Hooker headers (cant confirm they are Hookers, but I was told so). 

So the question is what are the best gaskets for my D-Port headers? I don't really want to buy new headers.. but new gaskets will be needed. 
In July the shop will replace my old stock starter with the mini-starter from RobbMC anyways and I think the driver side header will be removed anyway to do that and the passenger side is less hard to change.

There are many brands on the market... I think a thick high quality gasket would be best, any suggestions?

Chris


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here ya go.....http://www.summitracing.com/search?keyword=copper header gaskets pontiac&dds=1


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you again 
So copper will be the best material? Okay.. the Mr.Gasket's look nice, I'll add them to my cart!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running Remflex

PONTIAC Header Exhaust/Manifold Gasket

They're a layered carbon material that crushes up to 50% when you install them. These suckers **SEAL**.

Two cautions:
1) They're pricey
2) You've got to be very careful if you want to remove and reuse them to make sure you don't de-laminate/damage any of the layers.

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I cant find them at Summit, what do you think of the copper ones?
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mrg-7171

All I need is a gasket that will seal one time.. if I ever remove the headers for any reason I'll get some new ones. I already have some new Felpro gaskets, but I want a better quality. A gasket that crushes up to 50% would be very nice.

A friend of mine said that I should use them: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mrg-5921

So what should I buy.. combine shipping at Summit with one of these 2 above or try to get the Remflex somewhere else? (double shipping costs makes the Remflex for sure "worth" $100 for me)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If your gasket surfaces on the heads and on the headers are clean and flat without gashes and gouges and the like, then there's no reason the good copper gaskets won't work just fine. The main benefit of the Remflex gaskets is their ability to seal even with significant defects on the sealing surfaces. *I* probably don't need them either, I just wanted to try a set because they looked cool 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Copper are reusable too.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The surface on the heads is clean for sure, but the headers are pretty old and may not have the best sealing surface.
I like it when it looks cool and a better seal than other gaskets can't be a bad thing.. but what gasket from this list would you choose?

http://www.summitracing.com/search/...header-and-manifold-gaskets/port-style/d-port

I can safe about $60-70 if I choose one available at Summit.. so it would be really nice to know which one of them will fit my setup without leaking. (New heads and "old" headers)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Any of the copper should be about the same. I'd probably go with these http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mrg-7171/overview/make/pontiac but I'm sure somebody makes them for Summit so those would be OK too.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I chatted with the Summit Service Team and they said a copper gasket is not the best choice for street?!
From all the different materials that are available (see my link above) which will seal best with my setup? There is one with carbon, but I'm not sure if I can compare it to the Remflex. What about the steel core laminate? A fried is using such a gasket and he said it doesn't leak. For me the copper ones look very good with the little O rings around the ports for a better seal... but I have no experience at all.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I just checked the Remflex page for shipping.. its $95 + $42 for the gaskets and 20% taxes when it is delieverd. That is $ 165 for a pair of gaskets 

@Bear
Do you think for example one of these will be able to seal nearly as good as the Remflex:

1. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mrg-7171
2. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mrg-5921
3. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/php-68041

I cannot tell how "good" the header surface is, but it's better to guess it isn't that good. The fel-pro gasketes "survived" a 1000 miles..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't pay too much attention to the "not for street use" recommendation. The folks you talk to on the phone aren't necessarily all that knowledgeable - they just look up the product information and read it to you. 

Of the three you listed, probably any of them will work fine. I attempted to research the question of copper on the street and never found any definitive answers, just a lot of "why?'s" with nothing concrete in response. In the process though I did find a large number of people who seem to really like these:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/php-66041/overview/make/pontiac

For a header gasket, you want a material that can stand up to the heat without burning out and also a material that can conform to whatever surface imperfections there might be. Those soft aluminum seem to make sense.

My own direct experience is limited to the 'normal' cheap gaskets and the Remflex - the bad experiences with the former being what led me to buy the latter 

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Bear!
I'll try it with the aluminium gaskets, sounds like they are what I need if I don't want to spend 160 for gaskets. They all should be better than the standard Fel-Pro's I guess. Amazon has the Remflex as well but won't ship them to me..


----------

